
Battlefield 1 Open Access Beta 31st of August - verdande
http://www.ittechpages.com/battlefield-1-beta-officially-opens-31st-august/
======
benmcnelly
As much flack as they have gotten and deserved for BF4 and the launch/netcode
issues, they have resolved a lot of the technical problems with having such a
large multiplayer FPS. Of course it will look and sound amazing, I am mostly
interested to see what new things they bring to the series.

